# 4/10 MS bayou flounder



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

just could not stand it and went in the wind again last night to the little bayou hole......first ten feet gave up two flounder then it was slow for the next 2 hours with just one here and there but there were def some around. ended up sticking 11 nice flatties from 14 to 17 inches and kicked 5 or 6 more. Could barely see at all with the wind and mud so made it tough but still scraped together a decent night.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Good for you....You are doing great for wading. Thanks for the reports.


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

nice flounder


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats a fine lookin' stringer of fish!!! Once again you have proved that with some persistance the wading pays off too. My hat is definately off to you. Lot of work involved to get those fish. Thanks for the reports and keep them coming. I think I'm gonna try to sneak off again this week and see how much damage I can do. Talked to one of my scouts tonight and he said the water looked good so we'll see.


----------



## D-Joker (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like a good night to me!!! Congrats.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a damn fine catch! I would be happy with that!!!!! thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

awesome job thanks for the photos--found a very good spot congrats!!!!!


----------

